# Innokin Goby



## Rob Fisher (26/1/18)

When I was doing some online shopping I saw a new kit from Innokin so I thought I would give it a go... The Innokin Goby... nicely packed, spare O-Rings and Tank... 510 drip tip so you can use your own as well... it's a lot lot smaller than you think it is and it weighs almost nothing... it won't win any cloud compo's or rate all that high on the flavour scale but it does work and I guess with some high nic juice in it it could be something to convert a smoker with... or for those people who want something much smaller than most of the other kits... the benefit it has over the pod systems is you can use you own juice and for me that's a win... would I buy another one if I lost this one... no.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (26/1/18)

Unusual shape and looks nice in blue @Rob Fisher 
Thanks for sharing this.

Does it have an internal battery? Do you know what the capacity (mah) is ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/1/18)

Silver said:


> Unusual shape and looks nice in blue @Rob Fisher
> Thanks for sharing this.
> 
> Does it have an internal battery? Do you know what the capacity (mah) is ?



1,000mAh

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (29/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> 1,000mAh


1000 mAh is pretty high considering the size and weight of this little guy.

What do they go for Rob?


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/1/18)

Stosta said:


> 1000 mAh is pretty high considering the size and weight of this little guy.
> 
> What do they go for Rob?



$26 at VaporDNA. I wouldn't recommend it. It's pretty Mickey Mouse.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/1/18)

How is that DoggyStyle RTA uncle @Rob Fisher .
My one mate loves his and it looks real class.


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/1/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> How is that DoggyStyle RTA uncle @Rob Fisher .
> My one mate loves his and it looks real class.



@Clouds4Days it's too tight a draw for my liking. Send me your real name, address, postal code and cell in a PM and I'll send it to you.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Clouds4Days it's too tight a draw for my liking. Send me your real name, address, postal code and cell in a PM and I'll send it to you.



Wow...  thank you so much Uncle @Rob Fisher . I use MTL during the day so cant wait to try her out.
Thank you uncle, you legend you

Reactions: Like 3


----------

